# An RAF Airfield in Pembrokeshire - May 2008



## evo_mad (Mar 28, 2009)

The subject line is a bit vague as the owners were spot on with us and asked us not to put the location out there.

If this report tickles your fancy and you would like to visit, drop me a PM and I'll give you Tims mobile number.

The best spot in the site (the room with the drawings / maps) is under lock and key and they were more than happy to unlock it for us.

The Chapel.






Brick cross on the wall.





Shot from the bottom end of the site.





Prefab roof joist.





Demolished building with urinal and chimney still present.





Boiler room on the left of the photo.





Close up of the boiler room.










These were hanging just above the entrance to the boiler room.





Fancy a climb??





Look strong?





Not so strong from this angle.





Captian slow and hood_mad at one of the locked buildings.





Demolished.





Other ranks accomodation.





Accomodation to the left, toilets to the right.





Water storage in the tower visible on top of the building.





Lightweight trailer.





Officers quarters.





Drying room.










Two I beams had corroded away leaving only one to support this boiler.





Water storage?










Fireplace in the NAAFI. This had four fireplaces all using the same chimney.










A bit out of focus, but you get the idea.





Outside the NAAFI.





There were a load of drawings on the wall inside the locked building, est @ about 1950ish.

Drawing of a Sea Vampire.









































You can just make out "Shell" and "Esso" trademarks on these cans.









Original Phone.






After we'd done the accomodation side, we headed south west to the airfield proper.






Shelter identical to the ones at Carew airfield.

























Underground HQ nearby.





A great day out, we spent about 5 hours wandering about the site.

Again, the site is well open, but if anyone wants above board access or just wants to see the drawings and maps, drop me a PM and I'll give you Tims number.

J.


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pics evo. I was wondering if you have any inside pics of the battle H.Q? when i visited there was a dead sheep inside (aswell as all the other rubbish chucked down there) so didnt go in. 










many thanks.


----------



## evo_mad (Mar 29, 2009)

Dumptyboy said:


> Great pics evo. I was wondering if you have any inside pics of the battle H.Q? when i visited there was a dead sheep inside (aswell as all the other rubbish chucked down there) so didnt go in.



Yeah, well the sheep was still there so he moved a little bit, it really stunk down there.

Not really worth it inside, the bunker is quite full with water and silted up.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent pics, and fantastic you got inside. 

Yes, water storage, for fire fighting. There's a couple on the military hospital site up at Crimond in Aberdeenshire.

If anybody is ever tempted to climb those type of supports in the water towers, just be aware that there may be corrosion INSIDE the brickwork. That only becomes apparent once it's come off in your hand. Thankfully I was only about 6 feet up when I found that out.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

So many remains there! Never seen a fireplace like the NAAFI one before. And those drawings are fantastic...no wonder that one's kept locked up!  
How much are the owners going to demolish? Such a bloody shame for such a well-preserved site.


----------



## jonney (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like a great site. Really enjoyed the photo's of the naafi. I have to agree with Foxy; I haven't seen a fireplace like that before either. The drawings were fantastic. Great work guys.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice site Evo. The Graffiti was excellent and very apt.


----------



## daddybear (Apr 1, 2009)

i love those drwings of planes


----------



## cardiffrail (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovely report and pics. Nice that there is so much left to see. Also, I think I know which airfield it is too


----------



## Bryag (Apr 2, 2009)

Great report, Evo! Looks like a cracking site. I like the "nude" hangar, there is one almost identical at Dunino in Fife, but without the internal brickwork


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 2, 2009)

That's an amazing site and the drawings are priceless  any idea what squadrons were based there


----------



## evo_mad (Apr 2, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> any idea what squadrons were based there



It was 

Wellingtons of 304 Squadron in 1942

794 Squadron & CCDU in 1943

794 Squadron in 1943

762 Squadron in 1944

784 Squadron in Feb 1946

Disbanded in October 1946 and became part of B Flight of 790 Squadron.

790 Squadron who left in 1947, were the last ones to serve there.

J.


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 3, 2009)

evo_mad said:


> It was
> 
> Wellingtons of 304 Squadron in 1942
> 
> ...



That's interesting, 304 (Silesia) was a Polish bomber squadron.


----------



## sallybear (Apr 3, 2009)

These are amazing, really love the drawings!!


----------



## evo_mad (Apr 3, 2009)

sallybear said:


> These are amazing, really love the drawings!!



The guy that showed us round the building there really let us loose, there were huge planning maps in the drawers (the others had good shots of them), old telephones and oil cans.

Well worth a visit, especially if you ask for the hut to be unlocked.

J.


----------

